# New Husqy issue



## 'Craiggger3g (17 d ago)

Hello

i have a new husky 27” and it broke a sheer pin the first run. I fixed that no problem but I found the three rings and a busted bolt on my driveway! Can anyone tell me what I found?
thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You sure it's yours????? Could be from someone/thing else you know. If it is making you lose sleep or your hair. Then I guess I would send some Intimate quality time crawling all over it to see if it is really yours. Or somebody's else's. ALOHA!!!!!!







*


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard, glad to have you here.

Hard tellin' from here but maybe someone will recognize it... meanwhile I guess I'd have a good rummage around the machine and look for any unplugged holes. Maybe even compare with the parts manual, if you got one.

Moved to the Husqvarna section for better results.


----------



## 'Craiggger3g (17 d ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *You sure it's yours????? Could be from someone/thing else you know. If it is making you lose sleep or your hair. Then I guess I would send some Intimate quality time crawling all over it to see if it is really yours. Or somebody's else's. ALOHA!!!!!!
> View attachment 205878
> *


Hi!

I’ve looked around the machine and it doesn’t appear to be missing anything. Based on where I found it on the driveway, I doubt it came from the road tho. Could it have come from the internals?


----------



## 'Craiggger3g (17 d ago)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Welcome aboard, glad to have you here.
> 
> Hard tellin' from here but maybe someone will recognize it... meanwhile I guess I'd have a good rummage around the machine and look for any unplugged holes. Maybe even compare with the parts manual, if you got one.
> 
> Moved to the Husqvarna section for better results.


Yea ill have to look some more but on first inspection there wasnt anything missing. I don’t have a manual but I’ll check the Husky site

thank you


----------



## 97NSX (Dec 19, 2021)

'Craiggger3g said:


> Hello
> 
> i have a new husky 27” and it broke a sheer pin the first run. I fixed that no problem but I found the three rings and a busted bolt on my driveway! Can anyone tell me what I found?
> thanks
> ...


Interesting ,looks like blue thread locker on the bolt which would explain just the use of flat washers . Any snowplows or sanders around before you started ?


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

1. Compare it to a replacement shear pin. 2. Notice the blue locktight? probably not a shear pin. 3. Check the thread. SAE or Metric?. What I do is get existing bolts from my supply and match one up. This way you can nail down the size, that will help in your research. I don't know if Husqvarna uses metric exclusively but I would think they do. This is odd. I have never had a bolt with that amount of locktight spontaneously work itself off.


----------



## 'Craiggger3g (17 d ago)

97NSX said:


> Interesting ,looks like blue thread locker on the bolt which would explain just the use of flat washers . Any snowplows or sanders around before you started ?


Yes snowplow did come by a few hours prior. These washers and bolt were found about 6 feet from the bottom of the driveway so its possible that they flew off.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

If that is from the plow truck’s hydraulic unit I’m sure the driver had a real fun day!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Husqv ST327 parts breakdown

My guess is it belongs in the center of the pulley that drives the auger shaft.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I only own Huskie chainsaws, but those washers sure look like what is on most oil drain cap bolts....Check see if the washers are aluminum????......just my 3 cents worth.....


----------



## 'Craiggger3g (17 d ago)

Falstaff said:


> 1. Compare it to a replacement shear pin. 2. Notice the blue locktight? probably not a shear pin. 3. Check the thread. SAE or Metric?. What I do is get existing bolts from my supply and match one up. This way you can nail down the size, that will help in your research. I don't know if Husqvarna uses metric exclusively but I would think they do. This is odd. I have never had a bolt with that amount of locktight spontaneously work itself off.





deezlfan said:


> Husqv ST327 parts breakdown
> 
> My guess is it belongs in the center of the pulley that drives the auger shaft.


Do you think this should fail on its first use? seems crazy to me.


----------



## 'Craiggger3g (17 d ago)

'Craiggger3g said:


> Do you think this should fail on its first use? seems crazy to me.


what symptoms would be showing if these parts were indeed from the pulley that drives the impleller shaft? would the impeller simply not turn?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> what symptoms would be showing if these parts were indeed from the pulley that drives the impleller shaft? would the impeller simply not turn?


It looks like the shaft is D or double D shaped so as long as the pulley doesn't have a side load placed upon it it could stay in place and function. 

We can only do so much from our keyboards, my friend. Time to take some of the covers off and have a look,


----------



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

Washers look like banjo washers, bolt?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

vangasman said:


> Washers look like banjo washers, bolt?


That was my initial thought as well but those two bigger washers seem too large for that bolt.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I've had a few things apart on my ST227P, and don't immediately recognize the pieces. The impeller pulley is retained on the shaft with a nut, and there are no washers used there. See page 7 in my ST227P Running Blog thread for the assembly pictures. Look into the bucket and locate four bolts through the back to hold it to the auger bearing carrier. You'll spin the impeller to expose each of them. If one is missing, you can split the machine as you would for changing a belt, and have access to the back of that carrier plate to add a nut and lockwasher. The washer on that bolt is a headscratcher for me though.

Meanwhile... That bolt looks to be in pretty new condition. Bolts that fall out of loaded connections usually show some damage on the threads, plus that washer on the bolt probably wouldn't still be there. The larger washers are much bigger than the bolt, and show no galling or other wear damage. While they might be banjo washers, those are usually softer and show wear marks where they are tightened. For sure the bolt is not a banjo bolt, as it would be hollow with radial holes and have shoulders to hold the washers and the banjo fitting.


----------



## 97NSX (Dec 19, 2021)

any snowmobiles go past your house ? My sled's suspension had a similar bolt and washer set up for a track support shaft .


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Could you show us a photo of the tip of that bolt? I question if it is actually a broken bolt or just a very short one.


----------



## 'Craiggger3g (17 d ago)

deezlfan said:


> Could you show us a photo of the tip of that bolt? I question if it is actually a broken bolt or just a very short one.


Heres the bolt end. Doesnt look sheered off.
Im starting to think I picked it up / blew it off the road and onto my driveway. I usually go down to the end of the driveway and then turn and blow the heavier part made by the snowplower truck first.

i have just started up the machine and tested each function and its working normally other than the power steering to the left is turning with less ambition than the right.


----------



## 'Craiggger3g (17 d ago)

97NSX said:


> any snowmobiles go past your house ? My sled's suspension had a similar bolt and washer set up for a track support shaft .


Nah, im in a sardine can type community. Mostly work and tv types. Good idea tho!


----------



## 'Craiggger3g (17 d ago)

dr bob said:


> I've had a few things apart on my ST227P, and don't immediately recognize the pieces. The impeller pulley is retained on the shaft with a nut, and there are no washers used there. See page 7 in my ST227P Running Blog thread for the assembly pictures. Look into the bucket and locate four bolts through the back to hold it to the auger bearing carrier. You'll spin the impeller to expose each of them. If one is missing, you can split the machine as you would for changing a belt, and have access to the back of that carrier plate to add a nut and lockwasher. The washer on that bolt is a headscratcher for me though.
> 
> Meanwhile... That bolt looks to be in pretty new condition. Bolts that fall out of loaded connections usually show some damage on the threads, plus that washer on the bolt probably wouldn't still be there. The larger washers are much bigger than the bolt, and show no galling or other wear damage. While they might be banjo washers, those are usually softer and show wear marks where they are tightened. For sure the bolt is not a banjo bolt, as it would be hollow with radial holes and have shoulders to hold the washers and the banjo fitting.


Thank you for your detailed reply. Your expoination makes sense to me! Might be from the road..

question with my new husky: is it ok to turn it without using the power steering? Is it ok to “pull” it backward while being in a forward gear but not engaged?

thanks!


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

If all three washes have the same ID as the two that show the ID I'd say they don't belong to that bolt. Are there any dig marks on the washer shown on the bolt? The corners on the bolt head must have dug into the washer if that oversized washer was butted up to the bottom of the head. Possible that there is a size distortion from your picture. Do the washers seem like they are the correct size for the bolt?


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

'Craiggger3g said:


> [...]
> 
> question with my new husky: is it ok to turn it without using the power steering? Is it ok to “pull” it backward while being in a forward gear but not engaged?
> 
> thanks!


It's certainly OK to turn it by wrestling it instead of using the power steering, but... Take advantage of that PS feature whenever you can. My first few serious forays into the snow with mine had me working way too hard pushing and pulling, dragging the machine around. My history is with non-PS machines and I just wasn't focused on the best way to drive it. I've settled on a left-hand-on-drive-handle method, with finger around the steering trigger. Right hand does the rest. Turns are predominantly left, leaving the right hand to steer the discharge chute as the machine comes around. When done correctly, the power steering has it pivot gracefully on the stopped wheel. There is no wrestling, pushing, prying, crying, and more critically for me no cervical disk compression while driving this way. It takes a little thought and planning, sometimes including initially clearing the end turnaround areas before going after the serious stuff in between. Once you get the hang of it, you'll be holding the handles loosely rather than in a death grip, driving and steering rather than manhandling the thing when you want to change travel direction.

As far as pulling it backwards with drive disengaged, no worries. After some practice I just don't do much backing up anyway, and when I do it's almost always with both steering triggers pulled to disengage both wheels. Following my left-hand-on-drive-handle method, this means I can keep the left handle down to keep the auger handle down/engaged as I pull the machine back a little. If it's more than a little backing I let up on the handles and may use the reverse drive, but after all the practice I've had with it, there are only a couple narrow ped walks where I might need to pull back a little to turn around. Pulling the steering handles disengages the drive to the wheels, and is easier even when the engine isn't running; no need to spin the whole drive unit and reduction gears.


The only big operating warning is to avoid "changing gears" with the left drive handle engaged. Let off the handle, then choose another speed setting before re-engaging that handle. Realistically, the speed gets set early in a session based on snow depth and consistency, and stays there. I have a couple places where I need to go slower as I follow around a curved driveway retaining wall, but for the rest it's set it and forget it as far as speed.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Those washers look like crush washers used for drain plugs on Toyota transmissions. But they could be used for any connection that requires a seal with a bolt. 

The bolt looks like a regular bolt with blue thread locker.

I've never seen any of those on a Husqvarna snow thrower.

Like others have said, a plow probably deposited them onto your driveway. I found my neighbor's belly pan bolt in my driveway a few years ago. His driveway is probably 1000' away from mine.


----------

